# Nx-02 Columbia



## CaptFrank

In tonight's episode, "Divergence", the television
show "STAR TREK _Enterprise_ featured
the fully functioning *NX-02 Columbia* .

Did anyone notice the deflector array,
(that elongated, squashed dish) looked larger
than *Enterprise's* ?


----------



## ThomasModels

Can I now, Dave? Can I? Can I?


----------



## Storvick

I think Thomas has something he wants to talk about here.. lol


----------



## Sword of Whedon

Just a hunch 

How about "We're announcing a 36" across DS9 and a 1/150 Defiant "


----------



## JamesDFarrow

How about re-releasing the NX-01 (with modifications)
as an NX-02 Columbia!

James


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Let Thomas do it, before he burst!


----------



## spe130

How about a not-too-expensive conversion kit? I've got two NX-01s, it would be cool to build one as each.


----------



## John P

JamesDFarrow said:


> How about re-releasing the NX-01 (with modifications)
> as an NX-02 Columbia!
> 
> James


 I don't know what the official sales figures are, but scifiguy says HiWay Hobby's NX-01 sales are dead in the water. Doesn't sound like reissuing is a good idea.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Tell us what?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

CaptFrank said:


> Did anyone notice the deflector array, (that elongated, squashed dish) looked larger than *Enterprise's* ?


I also thought I saw a difference in the deflector's spike when it showed Malcom looking out the bay door as the _Columbia_ pulled up. Looked like a double spike to me.

Sooo... Okay, I'm hoping it's a conversion kit!:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptFrank

Conversion kit would be great!
Who has the decals?


----------



## Griffworks

PNT Models produces a "generic" decal sheet that has _Columbia's_ registry, along w/a few others. It's on the Miscellaneous Decals page.


----------



## justinleighty

CaptFrank said:


> In tonight's episode, "Divergence", the television
> show "STAR TREK _Enterprise_ featured
> the fully functioning *NX-02 Columbia* .
> 
> Did anyone notice the deflector array,
> (that elongated, squashed dish) looked larger
> than *Enterprise's* ?


I didn't notice that, but I'm almost sure that when we got the flyby shot that started in front of Columbia and ended up in the bridge, looking at the captain, that the registry said "Enterprise."


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I also thought I saw a difference in the deflector's spike when it showed Malcom looking out the bay door as the _Columbia_ pulled up. Looked like a double spike to me.


Sweet!! I was right! :devil: 
http://thomasmodels.com/nx/nx0211.jpg


----------



## tripdeer

I also like the slightly different paint job of the Columbia... it's hard to tell, but it seems that Columbia's hull is a little more "white" and "pearlescent" than Enterprise's more metallic hull. And I loved the larger deflector dish, kind of getting closer to the large, round disk of Kirk's era... 

Dan


----------



## BATBOB

When the 1/1000 kit comes out, I'll buy 2 right away and do that 69 dio that I saw last week. That was hilarious!


----------



## justinleighty

tripdeer said:


> I also like the slightly different paint job of the Columbia... it's hard to tell, but it seems that Columbia's hull is a little more "white" and "pearlescent" than Enterprise's more metallic hull.


After looking at screen captures, I think the difference is that Columbia's hull doesn't have any goldish or rose-colored tinting; it looks to be straight silver/steel/aluminum type coloring.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

justinleighty said:


> After looking at screen captures, I think the difference is that Columbia's hull doesn't have any goldish or rose-colored tinting; it looks to be straight silver/steel/aluminum type coloring.


Just what I was thinking! Not more white-ish, but more silver. The _Enterprise_, as told to us by the CGI guys, does have the gold & rose in it.



BATBOB said:


> When the 1/1000 kit comes out, I'll buy 2 right away and do that 69 dio that I saw last week. That was hilarious!


Now, now! It wasn't a true 69! If it was, the _Columbia_ would have been flying backwards!!  
I was thinking about doing that, but having a tiny Trip in between 'em! Though it'd be _way more impressive_ in 1/350!!  My wife had the idea to stick two of the kits together, no bottom side of the hull, to have a double-thick, four-nacelled ship. Could be interesting! :freak: 

I love that little kitbasher!


----------



## Sword of Whedon

Honestly, according to my friend who used to work at Foundation, they just made a few tweaks like the deflector dish and shipped it. there's no new paint jobbing going on aside from the new name/number


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Really?!  Just the deflector?

It looks notably different on screen.


----------



## tripdeer

Yeah, and especially when in drydock in "Affliction", it looks notably more silvery than Enterprise did in "Broken Bow" and "Home".


----------



## justinleighty

I saw some screen caps, and there is a definite difference in the appearance of the two ships. I don't know if it is a minor tweak done after your friend was involved in the process, but the screen grabs I saw show the two ships are clearly different if you're looking.


----------



## CaptFrank

She looked silver to me!

I think that was done to help the viewer differentiate the two ships.


----------



## nx01Rob

Sword of Whedon said:


> Honestly, according to my friend who used to work at Foundation, they just made a few tweaks like the deflector dish and shipped it. there's no new paint jobbing going on aside from the new name/number


Hey Sword of Whedon, don't know who you spoke too from ex-Foundation (I being one of those people), but I personally changed the maps of the Columbia to a cooler hue to make it more "silvery" to differentiate it slightly from the Enterprise. They wanted it subtly different from the NX-01. I also changed the rotating lights in the engines. Now they are truly rotating as opposed to the "chaser circuit" I did on the NX-01 originally. I busted my ass (In the time alloted) on the NX-02/Drydock shots, (textures and lighting) to get that nice silvery look. No WAY I could let that comment get by...  

(Note: previous incarnations of the Columbia being constructed in drydock were just the NX-01 model with a new name.)


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

nx01Rob said:


> I personally changed the maps of the Columbia to a cooler hue to make it more "silvery" to differentiate it slightly from the Enterprise. They wanted it subtly different from the NX-01. I also changed the rotating lights in the engines. Now they are truly rotating as opposed to the "chaser circuit" I did on the NX-01 originally. I busted my ass (In the time alloted) on the NX-02/Drydock shots, (textures and lighting) to get that nice silvery look. No WAY I could let that comment get by...


*All hail, nx01Rob!!*​_Hip, Hip, Hooray!!_​​​Wow, we actualy got an official "dude" on HobbyTalk! Great to know someone is watching us here. And great job on your work on the _Columbia_! She is a beaut! Any clues you can give us to the exact color scheme except "cooler"? The deflector & spike are the only physicial changes, right?​(Can ya' tell we're hungry for info?)​​Man, now I gotta watch the second ep again to check out the nacelle effect!​​


----------



## nx01Rob

You are correct in that the only physical change is the Deflector Dish. The rest were only "paint". As you may (or may not) know, there are two show VFX Supervisors that do every other show on Trek. So, sometimes that means the other team decides to light things completely differently and I know in the second half sadly the rotating effect on Columbia is somehwat washed out. I did/do every odd numbered show this season. So part 2 of the "Mirror" episode is mine, which means *flying* the Defiant!!! A dream come true! (well, in that it's the closest I will get to the Orig Enterprise!). Koji (a top notch animator/modeler) and I are directly responsible for the modeling /texturing of the Defiant (We hijacked it even though it first appears in part one. Mostly cause we are the ship fanatics and keepers of the flame of caring). Koji is doing the physical ship while I am doing the Nacelle effect. I will get it as close as possible to the original as I can. Personaly, I would have loved to do the whole thing, but A)I like going home and B) I have waaaayyyy too much to do as it is for the show! 

Oh and, as of right now, there is absolutely NO CHANGE to the original series ship look EXCEPT they asked for more subtle hull paneling a la "Aztec/Refit". We are going to try very hard to keep it subtle while making the ship look good for primetime. Remember: all subject to change at the producers request.


----------



## tripdeer

^^^ DITTO to Prince of Styrene's comments!!!

Your ass-busting efforts on the drydock shot are much appreciated! It was that shot that made me go "Hoo, doggie! That ship is beautiful in it's own right!" Nice job sir, if I wore a hat, it'd be off to you!!!

Dan


----------



## nx01Rob

Oh and as for the color change of the maps, it would be really hard to translate that into anything accurate for painting. The actual look of the hull is a combination of color maps and other texturing like specularity, gloss, diffusion and lighting. All these mean that if I gave you the blue level on the map, it would look like a medium blue/grey matte finish, wich is not at all how it looked *on camera*. Even I, painting my own model, will have to go by images I render and not by the actual maps on the ship!!! All I can say is: NX-01=warm grey, NX-02=Cool grey


----------



## nx01Rob

tripdeer said:


> ^^^ DITTO to Prince of Styrene's comments!!!
> 
> Your ass-busting efforts on the drydock shot are much appreciated! It was that shot that made me go "Hoo, doggie! That ship is beautiful in it's own right!" Nice job sir, if I wore a hat, it'd be off to you!!!
> 
> Dan



Well, thank you very much Tripdeer!!!! From a Montreal Canadian to an Edmonton Canadian!

Just know that everyone here works very hard on every show. We really try and sometimes it doesn't work so well, but know that we have 2 1/2 weeks to get every show done, start to finish, all producer changes!!!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Hell, I'll go get a hat, put it on & tip ya'!



nx01Rob said:


> As you may (or may not) know, there are two show VFX Supervisors that do every other show on Trek. I did/do every odd numbered show this season. So part 2 of the "Mirror" episode is mine, which means *flying* the Defiant!!! A dream come true!


Dude, I got jealousy, jealousy & jealousy raging through me in various quantaties! Any of us would love to do even the tiniest thing for a Trek show & you're living the dream! I bow to your job! Give our best & a "Boo Ya!" to Koji & to yourself for doing such a great job! 



nx01Rob said:


> Mostly cause we are the ship fanatics and keepers of the flame of caring). Oh and, as of right now, there is absolutely NO CHANGE to the original series ship look EXCEPT they asked for more subtle hull paneling a la "Aztec/Refit". We are going to try very hard to keep it subtle while making the ship look good for primetime.


*sniff* Rob... *sniff* Man, you're making me feel all warm & fuzzy inside. Nice to know someone "in there" is keeping that flame burning bright! :hat:


----------



## guartho

nx01Rob said:


> I also changed the rotating lights in the engines. Now they are truly rotating as opposed to the "chaser circuit" I did on the NX-01 originally.


Now, how the hell are we supposed to physically model THAT!? :tongue:


----------



## Griffworks

nx01Rob said:


> Oh and as for the color change of the maps, it would be really hard to translate that into anything accurate for painting. The actual look of the hull is a combination of color maps and other texturing like specularity, gloss, diffusion and lighting. All these mean that if I gave you the blue level on the map, it would look like a medium blue/grey matte finish, wich is not at all how it looked *on camera*. Even I, painting my own model, will have to go by images I render and not by the actual maps on the ship!!! All I can say is: NX-01=warm grey, NX-02=Cool grey


Very kewel to have an insider here! Thanks for sharing the info. It's greatly appreciated! 

Can you confirm where you got your information for rendering the _Defiant_ from the upcoming two-parter? I had heard you received information from Gary Kerr and am curious to get that confirmed one way or the other.


----------



## Sword of Whedon

> Hey Sword of Whedon, don't know who you spoke too from ex-Foundation (I being one of those people), but I personally changed the maps of the Columbia to a cooler hue to make it more "silvery" to differentiate it slightly from the Enterprise. They wanted it subtly different from the NX-01. I also changed the rotating lights in the engines. Now they are truly rotating as opposed to the "chaser circuit" I did on the NX-01 originally. I busted my ass (In the time alloted) on the NX-02/Drydock shots, (textures and lighting) to get that nice silvery look. No WAY I could let that comment get by...


I bow to your actually doing it and retract previous comment then. My apologies, no intention of belittling your work, the FX have been one of the few bright spots of Enterprise 

I'll smack around my friend for you, whose name i now dare not release


----------



## nx01Rob

Sword of Whedon said:


> I bow to your actually doing it and retract previous comment then. My apologies, no intention of belittling your work, the FX have been one of the few bright spots of Enterprise
> 
> I'll smack around my friend for you, whose name i now dare not release



Honestly, he may just not have known. Hard to say since I don't know who your friend is. Even in this small building here at EdenFX, we often have no idea what the other team is doing on there shows. We are just SO busy, we are hunkered down trying to go home and it's 8pm on a Sunday night!


----------



## nx01Rob

Griffworks said:


> Very kewel to have an insider here! Thanks for sharing the info. It's greatly appreciated!
> 
> Can you confirm where you got your information for rendering the _Defiant_ from the upcoming two-parter? I had heard you received information from Gary Kerr and am curious to get that confirmed one way or the other.


Ok, this is what I found out. Koji asked Doug in the art Dept. for some more detailed info on the back end of the Nacelles (We wanted it as accurate as possible). Doug tells me he got a lot of his info on the Orig E from Gary and that he had helped them on the actual physical model for "Trials and Tribulations", the DS9 episode. Doug said that Gary really had some of the best resources for the original series Enterprise model. So, we at EdenFX never got the info directly from Gary(I had never heard of him until today in this forum), but through Doug at the Art Dept., he did contribute to that nacelle info.


----------



## nx01Rob

guartho said:


> Now, how the hell are we supposed to physically model THAT!? :tongue:



Electric motor!!?? Uhhh..mmmm... maybe not.  come to think of it, I shot myself in the foot too as a model builder!!! DOH, stupid Rob....


----------



## CaptFrank

Welcome *nx01Rob* !

You, (and your co-worker(s)(modelers?)), are doing a great job!!

I love the _*NX - 01, and 02*_!

Thanks for the inside info!


----------



## Griffworks

Thanks for giving the low-down, *nx01Rob*! Appreciate it. Always good to confirm the info one hears from reliable sources.


----------



## ChrisW

Hi Rob! Thanks for sharing this information with us. 

Chris


----------



## alpha-8

nx01Rob, you said that you are working on the nacelles. Will there be a warp glow ?

Dave


----------



## spe130

Prince of Styrene, wouldn't a 4-engined NX-class end up looking like a primitive TNG _Constellation_-class? Sounds cool, I'm trying to imagine what it would look like. :dude:


----------



## spe130

NXrob, I can't wait to see the finished shots of the _Defiant_! Great to have an insider around - just wait for the barrage of questions from everyone building their NXs!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

*Gray's anatomy*

I'm glad to hear that the diffs in the "paint jobs" was little more than the "warm vs. cool", but I ask you..aside from the "rose tinting" part of what made the 01 seem warnm was the amount and hue of the gold and brass highlights. Was there any effort to "cool" these as well? specifically the bridge dome. was the same gold used there or was that turned more to the silver side? anybody notice?

Lou


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

spe130 said:


> Prince of Styrene, wouldn't a 4-engined NX-class end up looking like a primitive TNG _Constellation_-class? Sounds cool, I'm trying to imagine what it would look like.


Yea, I guess it would. Hey, it was her Frankenstien idea! I never really gave it too much thought till now.

[Pooh] Think, think, think... [/Pooh]

Well, aside of the booms & aft launcher, (the Constellation only had that "stub") I think it would look pretty similiar. I figure that the booms & launcher would look pretty much the same- no real need to double your fun there. Maybe you could glue the saucer rim panels together from two kits, & definantly have the top-side of the saucer, but I don't know about having another top half for the ventral side. Perhaps just use a bottom. Maybe for the extra set of struts coming out from the same point as the up-angle ones.

Hmmm.... Well, there's two more kits I gotta get now! :lol:


----------



## tripdeer

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'm glad to hear that the diffs in the "paint jobs" was little more than the "warm vs. cool", but I ask you..aside from the "rose tinting" part of what made the 01 seem warnm was the amount and hue of the gold and brass highlights. Was there any effort to "cool" these as well? specifically the bridge dome. was the same gold used there or was that turned more to the silver side? anybody notice?
> 
> Lou


Well, I took screenshots to serve as menus and such for my homemade ent. dvds, and in the launch sequence at the end of "Affliction," it appears that yes, the bridge dome on the Columbia is silver rather than the titanium gold or whatever that the Enterprise's bridge dome is.

Dan

Edit: Here's a link to the picture: http://www.telusplanet.net/public/gunther/Columbia.jpg


----------



## grantf

dear nx01Rob,
I am not a trek junky, but do love building scifi models including startrek, my question is: how did you get into the cgi field and what platform/software do you use? I use maya 3.0 softimage, 3d studio max, photoshop and a few others where do I begin to move out of busting my back for a living into busting my skull? P.S. I do not whant to live in california if I can avoid it.
P.S. Sorry if this post sounds a bit over the top to answer.


----------



## LGFugate

I have a friend in Wales that does 3-D shots of Fireball XL5 as a hobby, and I sure do wish I could do that, too! He's even had his work used in the menus of the UK XL5 DVD set! I am very envious of NX01rob and my Welsh friend's talents.


Larry


----------



## nx01Rob

tripdeer said:


> Well, I took screenshots to serve as menus and such for my homemade ent. dvds, and in the launch sequence at the end of "Affliction," it appears that yes, the bridge dome on the Columbia is silver rather than the titanium gold or whatever that the Enterprise's bridge dome is.[tripdeer=QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, I did change that color to more silver. The "brass" colors I did not change were the ring piece around the front of the Nacelle or the superchargers on the "booms". I tried to affect only major pieces that were more visible. Any small details remained pretty much the same.


----------



## nx01Rob

grantf said:


> dear nx01Rob,
> I am not a trek junky, but do love building scifi models including startrek, my question is: how did you get into the cgi field and what platform/software do you use? I use maya 3.0 softimage, 3d studio max, photoshop and a few others where do I begin to move out of busting my back for a living into busting my skull? P.S. I do not whant to live in california if I can avoid it.
> P.S. Sorry if this post sounds a bit over the top to answer.



Well, hard to answer in a short space, but if you want to do serious work on major shows/films, it's going to be hard if you are not in LA , San Fran or Vancouver. There are certainly other places, but the "main hubs" are in California or Canada. As for software, you mentioned them all except the one I/we use!!! LightWave from Newtek. Most small houses like ours use this program as it is cheap and renders film quality output without any add ons. And you can use it at home easy. Most bigger houses use Maya and it is superior when it comes to the ease of organic modeling and animation. Howeve, for hardware type stuff and realistic renders, LW can't be beat!!! A lot of the big houses, like Digital Domain, use multiple software platforms and use them for what they are best at.

Now back top the Columbia....


----------



## justinleighty

nx01Rob said:


> Now back to the Columbia....


I'm assuming that by your answer to the bridge question (specifically, small details being the same), the reaction control thruster packs and the sensor packs still have the same coloring as the NX-01?


----------



## nx01Rob

justinleighty said:


> I'm assuming that by your answer to the bridge question (specifically, small details being the same), the reaction control thruster packs and the sensor packs still have the same coloring as the NX-01?



You are correct. I did not change any of those smaller details. From what I noticed, on the big surfaces, most of the people out there were painting there NX-01's in neutral "out of the bottle" mettallic shades, so in essance they are all "Columbia's!".  

Even Bandai's lighted kit is completely silvery, not a warm shade on it other than the brass. Actually, Bandai's kit is truly closest to the Columbia's hues.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Ya' know, I thik to avoid all these "What color is..." questions, you're just going to have to post some high quality orthographic views of the Columbia. *sigh* It's the only way I can see it all ending!


----------



## nx01Rob

Honestly, do you really want a bunch of images that are just more silver??? 

Oh and, Frankly, she should be the NC-02 or NCC-002 That's how I would build her. She's not experimental anymore...hellloooo! ;-) Anyway, if enough people are interested, I will give you guys some Ortho's. How do you post them?


----------



## nx01Rob

ChrisW said:


> Hi Rob! Thanks for sharing this information with us.
> 
> Chris


No problem Chris! I hope you are doing well.


----------



## CaptFrank

Well, if there is _any_ experimental equipment onboard,
she can still be classified as _*Naval Experimental*_.
(_*NX*_)

However, Archer has referred to the design as the "NX - CLASS".

So, I guess they will all be given a hull number with "NX".


----------



## nx01Rob

CaptFrank said:


> Well, if there is _any_ experimental equipment onboard,
> she can still be classified as _*Naval Experimental*_.
> (_*NX*_)
> 
> However, Archer has referred to the design as the "NX - CLASS".
> 
> So, I guess they will all be given a hull number with "NX".



Saying it does not make it right. Find me anywhere in the military, where a class of craft (or ship) was designated "X" for experimental as a class once trials were over. Never happened. The Excelsior was NX because she was experimental. Once she was a commisioned ship she had a "normal" Fleet designation: NCC.


----------



## Nova Designs

Yeah I agree with you Rob, I was truly expecting the class name to change once Columbia was launched... alas...


----------



## nx01Rob

Trust me, people tried....


----------



## justinleighty

nx01Rob said:


> Even Bandai's lighted kit is completely silvery, not a warm shade on it other than the brass. Actually, Bandai's kit is truly closest to the Columbia's hues.


That's what I was thinking this morning as I looked at my Bandai. Give it a silver bridge cap and different deflector and you've got the Columbia. With my 1/350 NX, I used gold powder lightly dusted on and then rubbed off to give a goldish hue, but that would be harder to get looking right on the Bandai kit, so I just left mine as-is.

Thanks so much for chiming in on the details of Columbia; that's such a helpful reference for us, especially with the 1/1000 kit coming up (and with my last paragraph, I just realized that I'm gonna have to try the gold hue on a small kit anyway!).


----------



## Nova Designs

nx01Rob said:


> Trust me, people tried....



I know, I'm in the industry too. :wave: Producers... ugh! :freak:


----------



## Quintillus

nx01Rob said:


> Honestly, do you really want a bunch of images that are just more silver???
> 
> Oh and, Frankly, she should be the NC-02 or NCC-002 That's how I would build her. She's not experimental anymore...hellloooo! ;-) Anyway, if enough people are interested, I will give you guys some Ortho's. How do you post them?


We're freaks... we'll collect reference material until our eyes hurt.

Could someone answer this nice man's question about where to post his Orthos?


----------



## TheYoshinator!

Hi Rob, welcome back. I didn't want to ask, but since you brought it up. Those Orthos that Polar Lights posted helped alot in painting up an NX-01. However, I was wondering if you could post some with more ambient light or some without casting such harsh shadows that obscure some areas of interest.

Anything would be great, really. Maybe the new Dish or some details we didn't get to see in the series pertaining to both ships.

Thank you and again, welcome back!

BTW, your work this season has been fantastic, shame it's over. For now anyways. It'll be back eventually.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Maybe sooner than you think. 

Oh, & yea, we are totally obsessive about collecting pictures! :roll: I can post them on my website with links for everyone to use. You can send the pics to me, if you want to, *nx01Rob*. Just shoot me a quick note & we'll talk.


----------



## nx01Rob

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Maybe sooner than you think.
> 
> Oh, & yea, we are totally obsessive about collecting pictures! :roll: I can post them on my website with links for everyone to use. You can send the pics to me, if you want to, *nx01Rob*. Just shoot me a quick note & we'll talk.



Thanks for the offer. I am overwhelmed right now with work and other pressing life things. Even if it's cancelled, the last few shows are huge for me! That and other things are keeping me crazy. I will gladly do them for you guys, you just gotta be patient. The next month and half are already crazy work wise for me...

I'll see if I already have some images of the new dish. I had created some for Thom Sasser a while back. Hopefully I kept them and could post them sooner than the Orthos. I will check at work tomorrow.


----------



## spe130

Rob, obviously you can't yet, as "In a Mirror, Darkly" hasn't aired, but after it does, would it be possible to post some images of the _Defiant_? I might have to build one of my PL TOS E's to match... :thumbsup:


----------



## nx01Rob

spe130 said:


> Rob, obviously you can't yet, as "In a Mirror, Darkly" hasn't aired, but after it does, would it be possible to post some images of the _Defiant_? I might have to build one of my PL TOS E's to match... :thumbsup:


Of course, more than happy too! Anyway, even if I could now, I can't because it's not done yet!!!


----------



## nx01Rob

*NX-02 Deflector Images*

Ok, an attempt at posting some pics...


----------



## sbaxter at home

Too cool! Say what you will about CGI vs. physical models, but we would never see references like that in the old days.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Nova Designs

Ya know I think that delfector fits better than the one on the Enterprise.


----------



## nx01Rob

Nova Designs said:


> Ya know I think that delfector fits better than the one on the Enterprise.


I like it also. Seems more in line with the design and more *functional*. I was hoping when she got refit in Season 4 they would do it, but then all the stock shots would have been no good. Ah well...

On another note, when I build my Enterprise, she is going to say NC-01 or NCC-001. I am going to name her the way I think she would have been after trials/refit. I am also going to paint her more in line with Columbia....hmmmmm......maybe I'm biased??  Nawwww......


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

nx01Rob said:


> Thanks for the offer.


*nx01Rob*- I got your PM & sent you one back. Send 'em when you can. _Defiant_ pics are welcome, too!

Those little ones you posted are great! It's a suprised to see that the spikes are more or less flat! A cool difference! Nice work!


----------



## tripdeer

nx01Rob, those deflector shots are too cool! I especially like the detail in the second shot. Nicely done sir!


----------



## Nova Designs

nx01Rob said:


> On another note, when I build my Enterprise, she is going to say NC-01 or NCC-001. I am going to name her the way I think she would have been after trials/refit. I am also going to paint her more in line with Columbia....hmmmmm......maybe I'm biased??  Nawwww......



I think that's a cool idea. I hope you'll post some pics, I'd love to see how that turns out. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheYoshinator!

Great Pics, Rob. That referrence will help alot.

Thanks very much for posting those.


----------



## nx01Rob

tripdeer said:


> nx01Rob, those deflector shots are too cool! I especially like the detail in the second shot. Nicely done sir!


Hey! I wanted to point out that I did not design or build that dish. The dish was designed by John Eaves and built in CG by Pierre Drolet our resident fulltime CG model builder. (Who incidently built the NX-01 for the show, as well as 90% of the ships..) I did create the images I posted and for the Columbia launch I changed the textures and lighting, but I did not build any new geometry. Supervising has left me no time to build. You need a 1-2 weeks fulltime with peace and quiet away from clients to pump out the models. The last model I built from start to finish was the Delta Flyer for Voyager...then I got promoted....that was good...right?? :freak:


----------



## nx01Rob

Ok, ok, ok, ok, ok (a la Joe Pesci)....so here I am, right now, doing the first animatic with the USS Defiant model for the upcoming show. I load up our standin for it, which still looks pretty good and then animate her at impulse...and I tell ya, suddenly it really hit me, what I was doing! The big poster sized NCC-1764 on her hull and I just couldn't believe that this was for real!! I was *flying* a Constitution class Starship and this is actually going to Air!!!! First time one of these babies is on screen in......what.......36 years!!!!! Bloody hell.....I just had to share this moment.....


----------



## ChrisW

...and the way-freakin' cool thing is that you're sharing it with us! 
Just think folks, we're witness to Star Trek history as it's happening!


----------



## tripdeer

nx01Rob, you designed the Delta Flyer? Cool, I love it!!! By the way, exactly how do they get it into the shuttlebay, anyhow? 

Dan


----------



## Sword of Whedon

> I was *flying* a Constitution class Starship and this is actually going to Air!!!! First time one of these babies is on screen in......what.......36 years!!!!! Bloody hell.....I just had to share this moment


Hate to burst yoru bubble, Trials and Tibbleations (DS9) featured brand new Enterprise shots which I believe were physical models, not CG, but they were new and it did air


----------



## nx01Rob

Sword of Whedon said:


> Hate to burst yoru bubble, Trials and Tibbleations (DS9) featured brand new Enterprise shots which I believe were physical models, not CG, but they were new and it did air


TRUE!!!!! I forgot....rats...I guess I was blindingly and forgetfully thrilled to be playing with one CG wise. Those were practicals. Didn't watch DS9 so I let that slip my mind. Great episode however!


----------



## nx01Rob

tripdeer said:


> nx01Rob, you designed the Delta Flyer? Cool, I love it!!! By the way, exactly how do they get it into the shuttlebay, anyhow?
> 
> Dan


No, No, Nooooooo!!! I didn't say that! I said I built it, start to finish. Rick Sternbach designed it! And it never *really* fit, we had to shrink it to get it into the Voyager shuttle bay.


----------



## dsscse

nx01Rob said:


> suddenly it really hit me, what I was doing! The big poster sized NCC-1764 on her hull and I just couldn't believe that this was for real!! I was *flying* a Constitution class Starship Bloody hell.....I just had to share this moment.....


Good enough for me, the thought brought tears to my eyes


----------



## tripdeer

nx01Rob said:


> No, No, Nooooooo!!! I didn't say that! I said I built it, start to finish. Rick Sternbach designed it! And it never *really* fit, we had to shrink it to get it into the Voyager shuttle bay.


Sorry sorry, I did it again, huh? Guess I just don't know how these things work... still, great job, and props to Rick Sternbach, I love his designs!

Dan


----------



## spe130

Hopefully, it's going to be the U.S.S. _Defiant_ ...I'm going to guess that Commander Archer isn't going to have time to repaint the hull to I.S.S. _Defiant_ . :tongue:


----------



## Nova Designs

nx01Rob said:


> TRUE!!!!! I forgot....rats...I guess I was blindingly and forgetfully thrilled to be playing with one CG wise. Those were practicals. Didn't watch DS9 so I let that slip my mind. Great episode however!



Be that as it may, it doesn't take the thrill away from flying a connie around! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs

Hey Rob, speaking of flying connies.... did you ever see this thing I did a few years ago? I think Lee Stringer might have shown it to you...

TOS E Dedication


----------



## ThomasModels

Great. Now I gotta change my shorts....


----------



## tripdeer

Wow... that was... that was amazing! I LOVE all the little details, like the impulse engine powering down just before the E enters warp... and the music from Generations was perfect! Simply... simply amazing Nova! Beautiful! Now I'm all the more eager to see the USS Defiant in action on Enterprise!  

Dan


----------



## nx01Rob

Looks great! Very nicely done. Your hired! Oh....wait, the shows been cancelled! Darn.... :tongue: 

We'll see how ours turns out....

Oh and Lee never showed it to me.


----------



## Nova Designs

nx01Rob said:


> Looks great! Very nicely done. Your hired! Oh....wait, the shows been cancelled! Darn.... :tongue:
> 
> We'll see how ours turns out....
> 
> Oh and Lee never showed it to me.



*ROFLMAO!!!*  Yeah I can't wait to see what you guys come up with. The show is always good looking, that's never been an issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## nx01Rob

Right now, she's looking pretty darn good, but the producers haven't seen it yet...all bets are off when that happens....


----------



## Dr. Brad

That dedication is very nice. Very nice indeed! If any one out there is using a Mac and can't see it, just get VLC, save the file to your computer and used VLC (which is free) to open it. It's worth the trouble of downloading this program just to see it.

Brad.


----------



## Nova Designs

nx01Rob said:


> Right now, she's looking pretty darn good, but the producers haven't seen it yet...all bets are off when that happens....


Well I hope that you guys will get as much of your way as possible.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

nx01Rob said:


> TRUE!!!!! I forgot....rats...I guess I was blindingly and forgetfully thrilled to be playing with one CG wise. Those were practicals. Didn't watch DS9 so I let that slip my mind. Great episode however!


Hey, still doesn't dull the giddy-ness, though! Can't wait to see your work!
Got your e-mail, Rob. Thanks! To everyone else, I'm building a page to post the pictures so everyone can see. They are huge!!  



Nova Designs said:


> Hey Rob, speaking of flying connies.... did you ever see this thing I did a few years ago?


 HOLY POOP!  That's amazing!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Okay, a slight delay with making the web page... Okay, I admit it, the wife is the web guru. <hangs head in shame> So in the meantime, here's some direct links to the pics themselves:

*Some Assembly Required*
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/NX-02/DeflctrDishNX02-1_big.jpg

*Front View*
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/NX-02/DeflctrDishNX2_front_big.jpg

*Side View*
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/NX-02/DeflctrDishNX2_side_big.jpg

*Top View*
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/NX-02/DeflctrDishNX2_top_big.jpg

They're big 'uns! Enjoy, & thanks to *nx01Rob*!!


----------



## CaptFrank

Wow!  
Those are great pictures!

Are those nx01Rob's _official_ work from *Enterprise*?


----------



## nx01Rob

CaptFrank said:


> Wow!
> Those are great pictures!
> 
> Are those nx01Rob's _official_ work from *Enterprise*?



Interesting comment. Define "official"? They are the images of the model used for the construction sequences in the show. However, these particular renders have not been used in the show, as there was no no call for it. I just took "snapshots" of the CG model.


----------



## nx01Rob

Nova Designs said:


> Well I hope that you guys will get as much of your way as possible.


I will tell you this much, if the producers make *changes* to original canon, I promise I will post images how we originally built it, faithfull to the Constitution class, respectful of what got all of us here our jobs...


----------



## Nova Designs

nx01Rob said:


> I will tell you this much, if the producers make *changes* to original canon, I promise I will post images how we originally built it, faithfull to the Constitution class, respectful of what got all of us here our jobs...



Hehe, what more can we ask for! That sounds great Rob


----------



## CaptFrank

By "official" I mean made for the actual TV show.

Not a fan created image.


----------



## spe130

nx01Rob said:


> Interesting comment. Define "official"? They are the images of the model used for the construction sequences in the show. However, these particular renders have not been used in the show, as there was no no call for it. I just took "snapshots" of the CG model.


Rob, I think that qualifies as "official." Thanks for sharing all this with us! :dude:


----------



## Dr. Brad

Hey Rob, that has been a great thread. Got a truly geeky question for you about the Columbia episodes. At some point in the first episode, when Archer orders Mayweather to push the ship to it's maximum speed, I could have sworn I heard the engines moan in a manner reminiscent of the sound the TOS Enterprise used to make when she'd go to warp, or at least start increasing her speed. Would you happen to know if that was done intentionally?

Brad.


----------



## Nova Designs

Dr. Brad said:


> ... I could have sworn I heard the engines moan in a manner reminiscent of the sound the TOS Enterprise used to make when she'd go to warp, or at least start increasing her speed.
> Brad.



Yeah, I've heard a lot of little TOS Enterprise sound fx sprinkled in here and there. I think that's so cool. I find myself listening to all the backgrounds now trying to find hints of TOS.


----------



## nx01Rob

CaptFrank said:


> By "official" I mean made for the actual TV show.
> 
> Not a fan created image.



Any material I use is not fan created unless I specify it. Doesn't always mean it will look better(2 1/2 weeks per show. Models, lighting effects, textures, motions, explosions, redo's, etc...start to finish..and we don't go back after! Forgive us, sometimes, we just want to go home...  )! I also lit those brightly, without any real lighting settings on so you could see the shape. It was for Thomas's clarification.


----------



## nx01Rob

Dr. Brad said:


> Hey Rob, that has been a great thread. Got a truly geeky question for you about the Columbia episodes. At some point in the first episode, when Archer orders Mayweather to push the ship to it's maximum speed, I could have sworn I heard the engines moan in a manner reminiscent of the sound the TOS Enterprise used to make when she'd go to warp, or at least start increasing her speed. Would you happen to know if that was done intentionally?
> 
> Brad.



Honestly, I have no idea. Sorry....

If you guys heard it, I'm sure you are right.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

nx01Rob said:


> However, these particular renders have not been used in the show, as there was no no call for it. I just took "snapshots" of the CG model.


Think of it this way- it's about as official as one of us seeing a studio model at a museum & taking pictures of it.
Pretty darn official. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptFrank

They're great pictures!
They are giving me ideas for building my *NX-01  * kits!
:roll:


----------



## Dave Metzner

For what it's worth. I do have first test shots of the little NX-01 kit. (1:1000 scale snapper)
It is without a doube the nicest t est shot I've ever gotten from China.
The kit will build both the NX-01 Enterprise and the NX-02 Columbia.

I do not have a release date yet. 
But I can say that there were very few adjustments to be made to the kit parts. 
Instruction sheet needs to be done and packaging etc. 
I'll try to get a few photos up here in the next few days.



Dave.


----------



## alpha-8

Nova Designs said:


> Hey Rob, speaking of flying connies.... did you ever see this thing I did a few years ago? I think Lee Stringer might have shown it to you...
> 
> TOS E Dedication


 
oh-ho my gawd


----------



## Heavens Eagle

Thanks for the news on the 1k NX kits Dave. (When is the big E due in?)

Rob! Many thanks for the pics of the Columbia details. As to pics for anything else, I think I can speak for about everyone here that any pics, orthographic views, details and such you want to post or send to us to post would be greatly appreciated. (Even views of the Delta Flyer  ) 

We modelers are info hogs and will be glad for any and all pictures. (especially orthos)

I would still like to see some ortho views of the battle damaged NX-01 from the end of last season. (Please, please  )


----------



## CaptFrank

:roll: 
Yes!! Yes!!
Any shots would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dr. Brad

I find myself looking forward to that kit. I'm looking forward to trying out some alternate paint schemes on it! Plus, 1/1000 will fit on the shelf much better than 1/350!

Brad.


----------



## John P

Thomas has test shot pix over on the sci fi forum.


----------



## aztec warrior

Hi Rob, great pics of the columbia's deflector, any chance u cud post some pics of space dock, i wud love 2 build it, my nx 01 will look great sitting in it (when its finished, so no rush lol) but seriously anything u can post would be greatly appreciated.

p.s Nova i just downloaded ur movie clip, its Outstanding :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701

Well I'm a little late but.............
That is one heck of a TOS E Dedication!!!
:thumbsup: EXCELLANT JOB !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## nx01Rob

aztec warrior said:


> Hi Rob, great pics of the columbia's deflector, any chance u cud post some pics of space dock, i wud love 2 build it, my nx 01 will look great sitting in it (when its finished, so no rush lol) but seriously anything u can post would be greatly appreciated.



I am definitely seeing a pattern here!  I will answer everyone at once. I will be able to do this for you guys, but you'll just have to be a bit patient. Right now, we are all working a lot of hours on Enterprise to finish here as well as we can, not to mention my own pressing side projects. Once the show is gone(sadly), I will have COPIOUS free time to render up some images for you guys. (As well as look for work!) I just need some *gentle* reminders come May.

If I can get to it sooner, I will. Thanks for all your support so far! :wave:


----------



## Nova Designs

You actually have to _look_ for work? After all the stuff you've worked on? Hey we'll probably be hiring


----------



## nx01Rob

Nova Designs said:


> You actually have to _look_ for work? After all the stuff you've worked on? Hey we'll probably be hiring


Well, I've been doing this for 8 years! I haven't had to look for work in a long time. I have no idea what will happen and don't want to assume anything. I've also kept to myself over the years. I do my job, do it the best I can and then go home. When this kind of job finally ends, this is the downside: not as many connections as the ones that have gone from job to job over the same period. I am also so busy every day right now that I don't really have time for anything else! May will arrive quick enough and we shall see....


----------



## CaptFrank

Well, gosh, Rob.
Good luck with job hunting.
I'm positive you'll find a great job rendering starships for 
somebody! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prof. Moriarty

Hi Rob... I'm a little late to this thread but I just wanted to wish you and Koji Godspeed building the _Defiant_. It may not be the first _Constitution_-class starship we've seen in 36 years, but it *is* the first "canon" CGI _Connie_ *ever* seen. I don't envy you for the sky-high expectations your starship will face from the thousands of fans who have built the _Enterprise_/_Constitution_ over the years, but I am pea-green with envy that you two are getting the chance to make a little science fiction history next month! Good luck! (I can't wait to see how the "Christmas Light" effect turns out... imho that's the one detail that almost no one gets right on the hundreds of CGI _Enterprise_/_Constitution_ models I've seen...)


----------



## Dennis Bailey

Prof. Moriarty said:


> (I can't wait to see how the "Christmas Light" effect turns out... imho that's the one detail that almost no one gets right on the hundreds of CGI _Enterprise_/_Constitution_ models I've seen...)


Agreed, and I'm looking forward to seeing that. I think *Vektor* did the best job of it I've seen, on his Max Enterprise.


----------



## Nova Designs

Yep, and I hope you will share how you did it with us too!


----------



## Prof. Moriarty

^^^ Indeed. I have been experimenting with volumetric lights to duplicate the effect and have had some success, but I'll definitely be interested in hearing Rob's approach.


----------



## CaptFrank

Has anyone heard from NX01ROB since_* ENTERPRISE * _ went off the air?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Not really, but I know that he's got other work lined up.


----------



## Bender23

Hmm, this topic has not been active for a while...

Does anyone know if nx01Rob ever posted orthos of the NX-02 Columbia? I've been looking for those and have not had much luck finding any. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Did he build the model in 2 years? I wonder!


----------



## CaptFrank

Bender23:

Rob was nice and sent me this while he was working on "Surface".










The original image, and a closer shot of Columbia in dock, is in
a format my computer can't read: "tga"?
The files are big.
He said they were raw images from the show.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Bender23 said:


> Does anyone know if nx01Rob ever posted orthos of the NX-02 Columbia? I've been looking for those and have not had much luck finding any. Thanks for any help.


I don't have the whole ship, but I do have the images he sent me of a close up of the 02's dish.
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/DeflctrDishNX02-1.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/DeflctrDishNX2_front.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/DeflctrDishNX2_side.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/DeflctrDishNX2_top.jpg

I also have the honkin big versions if anyone wants 'em. Just PM me with your addy.


----------



## Bender23

Thank you everyone. CaptFrank, I would love to see those larger images. Is there any way to post them or email them? I can PM you if you prefer.


----------



## CaptFrank

I'll e-mail them to you! :thumbsup: 
If you have dial-up, (like me), it will take a while to get them.
The files are large. Just tell me where to send them.
(PM me or e-mail me. Whatever you want.)


----------



## Bender23

^^ PM sent. Thank you!


----------



## enterprise_fan

CaptFrank email sent. Thank you!


----------



## CaptFrank

Got both messages!
Images on the way!


----------



## CaptFrank

It took 52 minutes to send the pictures!  
I just love dial-up internet connections. :drunk: 

Are there any philanthropic members out there who would
like to sponsor a Broadband connection for me? :roll: :jest:


----------



## enterprise_fan

CaptFrank I got the pictures......THANKS

Any news on the current location of the full orthos of the NX-02?


----------



## Griffworks

Unfortunately, Mr. Bonchune hasn't popped in here at HT in over a year and a half - at least not using his account. I had tried to email him last Spring to ask a similar question, but got a bounce message.


----------

